
A Store in Thailand Was Caught Ironing and Reselling Used Face Masks - ajaviaad
https://www.vice.com/en_asia/article/884kav/used-face-masks-ironed-recycled-sold-thailand
======
sigmaprimus
The story is actually that they were WASHING, then ironing and reselling the
masks through a Facebook channel.

I'm not saying I would wear one but it does change the story quite a bit when
you find out it they were also being sold out of a second hand store.

I'm also more concerned with the fact that the government has taken over all
inventory and distribution of new masks resulting in bread lines of sorts for
them. This will breed true opportunists who wont bother washing let alone
ironing used masks. (IMHO)

------
stunplay
that’s a pretty dirty way to make money.

